# proud to be crunchy



## recycledbook (Sep 10, 2008)

im proud to be crunchy and proud to tell people about it am i just a nut r are there others out there?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is the whole basis of MDC, and isn't really a tribe. You could post a more specific thread in the Green Living forum if you'd like.


----------

